# Anyone got experience of the Lat/Low pulldown attachment for Bodymax CF475?



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi

I've recently purchased the Bodymax CF475 power rack and am thinking about getting the lat pull down attachment for it. Has anyone used this and would care to comment on it?

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-latlow-pulley-attachment-for-cf475-heavy-power-rack.php

TIA


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I would be interested to know how it works out too as I will be getting one of the 475s with the lat/pulley attachment...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Doesn't look like there's any takers GP (unless this pseudo-bump draws them out). I will hopefully go ahead and buy the attachment in the next couple of weeks and will let you know what I think. If you happen to beat me to it perhaps you could do likewise. As far as the rack itself is concerned I have no complaints and would recommend it. I didn't have any problems whatsoever with Powerhouse Fitness either, though this is my first purchase from them so not enough experience to enable me to vouch for them entirely.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the info mate... it might be a while before I can get one of these depending on a few things... but hope to v soon... I will prob be using Powerhousefitness as they have the cf475 with lat/pulley attachment for around 398...


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Did you purchase this after mate?

Opinions? (Did you buy the weight stack or can you use your own weights on it?)


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Rudedog said:


> Did you purchase this after mate?
> 
> Opinions? (Did you buy the weight stack or can you use your own weights on it?)


Hi

Yes, I did get the lat attachment and I'm very pleased with it. I didn't bother with the weight stack and have had no problems using free weights on it. I just have standard weights but it can also use olympic ones if that's what you have as it comes with adapters to suit the larger hole size. Let me know if you need any other info.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, I did get the lat attachment and I'm very pleased with it. I didn't bother with the weight stack and have had no problems using free weights on it. I just have standard weights but it can also use olympic ones if that's what you have as it comes with adapters to suit the larger hole size. Let me know if you need any other info.


Hi,

I purchased this rack recently. I'm waiting for my pulley attatchment to arrive but am wondering if you can answer a question.

At current my rack is in a narrow corridor and was trimmed slightly to fit in along the floor rails. I'm aware the pulley attatchment sticks out the back but was wondering by how much? It was the other end (front of the rails) that was trimmed.

Would like to know if I'll be able to use it or not. No biggie if I can't but for £30 extra snapped it up and use it when I move out.

Thanks


----------



## LFCrGR8 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Ian,

Sorry to bring to life an old thread, but I have just got my pulley set up on my new CF475, and i'm not convinced about something. The wire that screws into the thing that you stick you weight plates on doesn't look right. You have the wire with the screw on the end, I have screwed that in but basically the only thing which is supporting all the weight is the little silver thing on the end of the wire! Picture below. Is that how yours is? Or am I missing something??

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5757/img05811h.jpg

Cheers


----------

